# The Autumn Show, Newark 2012



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi all

I am the only one going to this rally,if so I will ask lady J to pull this show as well,
I thought the following members had their name down but not showing in the numbers.

The Boombas 23/03/12

Yoolie 17/07/12

We need more members to attend,I get lonely. :lol: 


can you please confirm if you are attending.

George


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Have booked and paid see you there


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

mendit said:


> Have booked and paid see you there[/quote
> 
> Hi
> have you booked to camp with MHF,if so have you added your name to the list.
> George


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Yes booked to camp with mhf where's the list?


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Add yourself to the rally list here.

Front page about 2/3rds way down,forthcoming rallies, just click on "I want to attend this rally"

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=345

See you there.


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

I am attending this show, but have booking into the disabled area, hope to see you there


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers

Can members who have booked to camp with MHF please add their name on this thread ,
There appear a problem with the MHF page as it is only showing 1 member camping,I have asked nuke to check it.

I know 3 members have confirmed but not showing there,please add your name here.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can we have a few more of you booking for Newark please at the moment there is only scottie who is your marshal and one other going to this show  :roll: 

We really need at leat 10 more of you to join scottie there please as he is giving up his weekend to look after you all and if we do not get more attendees then we will not be having a rally there next year.

So come on folks support your rally team please

Jcquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Can we have a few more of you booking for Newark please at the moment there is only scottie who is your marshal and one other going to this show  :roll:

We really need at leat 10 more of you to join scottie there please as he is giving up his weekend to look after you all and if we do not get more attendees then we will not be having a rally there next year.

So come on folks support your rally team please

Autumn Fair Rally

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Jac

is it to late to pull this rally or would it be unfair to the 1 member that has booked and confirmed.  

george


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

scottie said:


> Hi Jac
> 
> is it to late to pull this rally or would it be unfair to the 1 member that has booked and confirmed.
> 
> george


You can guess my answer George. It's not just Facts that's struggling... FUN only has 8 down for Newark.


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Guys we have booked with mhf but are going anyway so if the rally needs to be pulled it will not stop us going and we do understand the problem


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

mendit said:


> Guys we have booked with mhf but are going anyway so if the rally needs to be pulled it will not stop us going and we do understand the problem


Hi
It looks as if we are going to have to drink the beer our self as not many others interested.we will see,there might be some late additions.
George :wink:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

little bump
any more interested.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hello AGAIN
any for for this rally, :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?: :?:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi
still only 2 for this rally,where are you all hiding or going too.
:lol:


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi All

We are now up to 3,Thanks Jeanette,any more please.at this rate all I will need is a 3 man tent not the BIG One.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

we so lonely oh so lonely so lonely.
more members please


----------



## Scooby1973 (Feb 16, 2011)

We going to have a look around but not staying...willl be in the mh though lol


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Scooby1973 said:


> We going to have a look around but not staying...willl be in the mh though lol


Hi Scooby

Come over and say hello,we will still be flying the MHF rally flag easy to spot.
George


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

This is usually a good show. We may even see better weather than the last few shows. We are there as traders so can't camp with you, but we will visit you.


----------



## glenm (May 1, 2005)

Hi George, Angie would love to support you, but unfortunately I am working that weekend hope you get more support
Hazel James


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

glenm said:


> Hi George, Angie would love to support you, but unfortunately I am working that weekend hope you get more support
> Hazel James


Hi
Shame it looks like a very easy rally for me then,any one else fancy it,come along and join the fun.
George.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

hi

you still have time, not a lot,come along.


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
only 2+me booked for Newark Rally and one of them not confirmed, will Jennie please let me know if you are going,has anyone booked but has not added their name to the list.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)




----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi
Well it looks like only two of us for this rally,I think this will be the last time that the MHF rally group attend this rally,very poor turn out again.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi campers
Not sure if it will be worth bringing the box of MHF good to this rally as it looks as if there is only going to be myself and keith not sure if jennie	is attending. :lol:


----------



## mendit (May 29, 2011)

Scottie
Good try to improve numbers just a reply to let you know you are not alone
Keith &Yvonne


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Here is a list of exhibitors already confirmed for this event:
A S Air Suspension UK Ltd East Mids Motorhomes Online-LEDs.com
A S Bikes (A S Toys) Edgehill Motorhomes Outdoor World (North West) Ltd
All Solar / Sew N' So's Electronics Worldwide Ltd Pans & Co
Ashwood Ltd Enfield Leisure Vans Parrotsol
Aten Lighting EVA Group PBR Tools
Autogas 2000 Ltd Fen Country People First Mobility
Barrys Airdream Fieldmaster Ltd Pos'Ability Magazine
BD Leisure Ltd Fuller Motorhomes Ltd Powrwheel Ltd
Belford Transfer Lifts Garage Door Company (Grantham) Puncturesafe (SK)
Berkley Owls Gee Bikes Quingo 5-Wheeled Scooters
Big Blue Sky Campers Greepers Ltd Rhyno Movers Ltd
Borders Leisure Grove & Dean Insurance S T T Group
Brit Stops Hammer Stahl Sail & Trail Ltd
C J Conversions Ltd Hill View Awnings Satchelle
Calder Leisure Hillside Leisure Ltd Savaspace
Camp'N Shop Holidays For All Seventy Seven Motors (SMC)
Camper UK Intellitec MV Ltd Shire Conversions
Camping International Ltd K9 Gates Simply Sencillo Cider
Campsite Shop Kingsmill Leisure Vehicles Sirus Automotive Ltd
Capital Stores Ltd LEDbulbs4U.co.uk Smart Outdoors/Wind blocker
Caravan Medic Leisurematic 1000 Soldiers Off The Street
Carpet Shop Lifes A Breeze South Yorkshire Motorhomes & Caravans
Carry on Campers Lincs Caravans Ltd Specialist Automotive Products Ltd
Cheese & Pie Man Little Treasures Storit
Cleveland Motorhomes Mandale Motorhomes Teme Valley Beds
Coachbuilt GB MAW Energy The Caravan Company Ltd
Correct Hearing Meadowlands Lodge Park Timberland Motorhomes 
Country Seats UK Mendelssohns Tow-bars 2 Tow-cars Ltd
Craft People 2000 MGR Retail Ltd Trabasack - Equip-Able Ltd
Cyclo-Ssage Ltd Middlesex Motorcaravans Ltd Utility Warehouse (Telecom Plus)
Des Gosling Mobility Ltd Motorhome Fun Vac Bag Products
Designs Motorplus Derby Ltd Vantage Motorhomes Ltd
Detroit Solar Mybility All Terrain Wheelchairs West Country Parks
Direct Leisure Repairs N T Windbreaks Wildax Motorhomes
Dogs Trust (Charity Link) National Trust World of Motorhomes Ltd
DRM Municipal Services Ltd Newark Independent Caravan Services Zead
DRW Electronics Nomad Direct 
Duvalay Oakwell Motorhomes


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Sorry I have accidentally booked a provisional place at this rally instead of Lincoln, we have to be at home this weekend unfortunately

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

ardgour said:


> Sorry I have accidentally booked a provisional place at this rally instead of Lincoln, we have to be at home this weekend unfortunately
> 
> Chris


Ok Chris I will take you off the list

Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

ardgour said:


> Sorry I have accidentally booked a provisional place at this rally instead of Lincoln, we have to be at home this weekend unfortunately
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris
No problem,have you booked your place on the Lincoln list.
George


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just realised booking for this show closes *TOMORROW* folks you have till 5pm to book on the 29th August

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*LAST DAY * for booking is *TODAY* you have till 5pm

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*BOOKING FOR NEWARK IS NOW CLOSED*


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Campers
We are here waiting for you,we are camped near the sheds where they hold the dog shows the MHF flag is flying.the ground is good condition considering the rain we have all had.
you will be escorted by the staff to our area.
see you.
George


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Good Morning Campers

The SUN is shinning this morning,if you have any problems let us know on 07957217001 or email @ [email protected]
see you soon
George


----------

